# 3D printed wobbler



## Sshire (Jul 8, 2012)

One of today's earlier posts mentioned the Solidoodle 3D printer.
I'm sure some of you have the big machines at your job but this thing for $500 looks really interesting. Then I was thinking, it's neat, but what could you do with it. Found this 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIfqFAG5olU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Best
Stan


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 8, 2012)

cool I have though about one but need to spend more time using what I have. 
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Jul 8, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I think i'll stick to the old fashioned way, though - I like making chips!


----------



## Sshire (Jul 8, 2012)

Scott
Chips are good. I love chips.
Given that the thinnest slice it can deposit is 0.1mm (.0039) other than a pretty forgiving wobbler I'm wondering how complex an engine could be built with it.

Best
Stan


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 8, 2012)

Stan, I'm building a RepRap. reprap.org And although the little wobbler will probably be printed : the main idea is to use it to print patterns for sand-casting. Much easier than working with dead trees. ;D

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Sshire (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeff
The last time I did casting was opening day of trout season 
Have you figured what the reprap will cost by the time it's printing.
Also, what is the max size it can print

Thanks
Stan


----------



## Billzilla (Jul 9, 2012)

Groomengineering  said:
			
		

> Stan, I'm building a RepRap. reprap.org And although the little wobbler will probably be printed : the main idea is to use it to print patterns for sand-casting. Much easier than working with dead trees. ;D
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff



Let us know how that goes - I've got an UP! 3D printer and it does some pretty nice prints.


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 9, 2012)

Sshire  said:
			
		

> Jeff
> The last time I did casting was opening day of trout season
> Have you figured what the reprap will cost by the time it's printing.
> Also, what is the max size it can print
> ...



I'm about 90% done at the moment and don't have the numbers crunched yet but I'm figuring it will be in the $400 range. The print bed is 8.875" square with a z axis of about 4". I haven't loaded the firmware and run the motors yet to test the actual extruder extents, but I'm guessing 7.5" - 8" square by just short of 4" high. Should be large enough for 99% of the parts I cast if I can get the surface finish acceptable (primer, filler, etc.). As you can tell by the wobbler video the parts come off the printer a bit rough. 

Mmmmmm, trout...... ;D

Cheers

Jeff

Edit - BTW Chris (craynerd) has a very nice build article on the Prusa on Madmodder http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=7114.0


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Billzilla. Yes I've heard nice things about the UP! printer, but it's just a bit out of my price range. 

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Buffalo_VR (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's my 3d printed wobbler. I had everything I could printed square. It runs around 1000rpms on 20psi of air. I had the parts printed at a bureau. If anyone is interested I can share the details.
I know its not making chips(there was some reaming and tapping involved), but I do that for a living and was looking for an exercise for learning 3d modeling.
3d printed square wobbler
regards
Bill


----------

